# Step Brothers



## MartialHorror (Jul 28, 2008)

Saw it. It was pretty funny, but vulgar and occasionally offensive.

Better than "Semi-pro" at least, but not as good as "Talledega Nights"


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't think any of his movies can match his awesomeness in Talledega Nights.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2008)

It looked funny. I'll wait for the DVD...I don't see the need to watch Will Ferrell do stupid shit on the silver screen *again.*


----------



## thebigfanofnaruto (Nov 11, 2008)

This is a discussion on the movie Step Brothers.I wonder if you ever saw the movie!


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 11, 2008)

I saw it. I thought it was completely underrated.

Seriously, i heard some people hated it, so i waited til it came out at the 50 cent theater. AND I WAS BLOWN AWAY!

I shouldnt take advice from those who dont like Anchorman.


----------



## Chee (Nov 11, 2008)

Never seen it. I went to see Hellboy 2 instead. Will Ferrel movies are rentals.


----------



## Grape (Nov 11, 2008)

Funny movie. One of Wills best...

Paid to see it twice, at the expensive theater


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 11, 2008)

Chee said:


> Never seen it. I went to see Hellboy 2 instead. Will Ferrel movies are rentals.


hell boy 2 is overrated.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 11, 2008)

absolutely hysterical

when theyre at the younger dick brother's bday and they try to talk and his boy just screams SHUT THE FUCK UP! i was in tears.  the end was great, also when the bunk bed goes horribly awry.


----------



## raizen28 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Whats your Opinion of "StepBrothers" ?*

like i just said


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2011)

Hilarious movie.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2011)

it's stupid, sophmoric, and ridiculous

but I greatly enjoy it


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 30, 2011)

It's funny.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 30, 2011)

it seems stupid just based on ads, but it has plenty of funny jokes


----------



## spaZ (Jul 30, 2011)

"You dont say that!" hahaha one of will farrells best


----------



## Gabe (Jul 30, 2011)

i thought it was funny


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2011)

I liked Other Guys better.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 30, 2011)

I enjoyed it.


----------



## Jena (Jul 31, 2011)

I...hated this movie.

Sorry.


----------



## DanE (Jul 31, 2011)

I liked it, lots of funny scenes


----------



## SmilesMcgee (Jul 31, 2011)

It was hilarious, imo.


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 31, 2011)

funny dumb fun


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

It had its moments. Overall pretty dumb, but it had its moments. I chuckled once or twice.


----------

